# Puppies used to sleep through the night � not anymore



## Tony & Milo

*Puppies used to sleep through the night - not anymore*

I know you may get a chuckle out of this but I am a newbee puppy mom so I have lots of questions&#8230;
We have two 3 month old males that were sleeping through the night when we got them at 11 weeks old. Now they are not. It used to be 5:30 then 4:30 and now it is 3:00. Uggh! What am I doing wrong? Is this normal that they should need to go out in the middle of the night? Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated since I love my sleep and I don't seem to be getting much these days!


----------



## lfung5

Are they sleeping in the bedroom with you? If not, please refer to my suggestions in the other thread about puppy crying and waking at night. Hope it helps!


----------



## Ellie NY

Tony & Milo said:


> I know you may get a chuckle out of this but I am a newbee puppy mom so I have lots of questions&#8230;
> We have two 3 month old males that were sleeping through the night when we got them at 11 weeks old. Now they are not. It used to be 5:30 then 4:30 and now it is 3:00. Uggh! What am I doing wrong? Is this normal that they should need to go out in the middle of the night? Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated since I love my sleep and I don't seem to be getting much these days!


Eli did the *exact same thing*. We moved him to our bedroom and he slept through the night (until 7 AM) the very first time. He still does unless he has an upset stomach or really, really needs to pee (usually because I gave him water too late in the evening.) He's very quiet so when he cries I know it's from real distress.


----------



## Sissygirl

Your little ones are just sooo cute! As they are getting older are they drinking more later in the evening? It could be that you might need to pull their water/food around 8 p.m.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Double love and double trouble  They are so darling, maybe they are bored, or not enough exercise? Just a thought!! I agree with the suggestions about their water.


----------



## Tony & Milo

I have always pulled the water up at 7 so I don’t think that is it. 

I did just decide to move the puppies from my room to downstairs since it was then that they started waking up and whining early. 

Can puppies of this age make it through the night for 6.5 hours? Or is that unreasonable to think that and they are crying because they REALLY need to go out? Every time I take them out in the middle of the night they do go of course. Am I starting something (by taking them out in the middle of the night) that I will regret later? Should I just bit the bullet now and let them cry?


----------



## Tony & Milo

Flynn ~ now that you mention it we are not going outside as much now that it is cold so maybe it is a lack of exercise. Thanks.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Tony & Milo said:


> Flynn ~ now that you mention it we are not going outside as much now that it is cold so maybe it is a lack of exercise. Thanks.


Yes, usually they are bored and one wakes up the other to "play", which means they are not tired. IMHO..:-} I am no expert, but I think lack of exercise and mental stimulation is the root of a whole bunch of problems. Get a clicker and training book and start just playing with them on that, and be sure you can get them moving a lot, Dale told me to get a ball, or a couple of balls in different sizes and put ONE down at a time, usually the two of them will nose it around (I mean a larger than tennis ball, of course) trying to get it..fun for everyone and take lots of photos...we like lots of photos! Good luck


----------



## pixie's mom

Saw this post. It's almost the same as my recent post about barking at night. I pick up the water in my house at 9pm so it's rare that that is why my Daisy is barking. Your babies are darlings!


----------



## Tony & Milo

Susan ~ Thank you. I think I did read that your pup that is giving you problems is 5 months old? If that is correct do you feel that yours is barking in the middle of the night to go out and potty or just to get your attention? I think mine are still too young to make it through the night. Also another poster mentioned that mine may not be getting enough exercise so I am going to try and ramp that up in the evengings. Good luck to you getting some shut eye! Lots of coffee for me!


----------



## clare

Both of our Havs started needing to pee in the night when they were about 3 months old, when Nellie started it I remembered that Dizzie had also done it at the same age.But with a little more exercise and tweaking there last meal in the evening, we got back on track,I found it was better to feed them a little later so they would drink later,and not need to go for either a wee or a poo until later.Obviously they go out before bed which is usually about tenish, and then they will go until sixish.Nellie has a pee pad down at night just in case she needs an extra wee, and sometimes she needs it.


----------



## fishie

I'm having the same problem! Murphy was a champion sleeper right from the beginning, but in the last few weeks, he's decided that a 3 am wake up call is a necessity. I'm pretty sure our problem is lack of exercise. On days where we go to the dog park or play with my friend's dogs or go to training class, he has no problem sleeping all the way through. The cold weather makes it tough to get in the exercise during the week, but I'm trying to run him around the house more. 

Good luck with your two cuties!


----------



## Tony & Milo

Amy~ thanks for your thoughts. I agree about the exercise since for the past few days now we have been exercising them more and they are at least sleeping until 4:30. 4:30 is better than 3:00! I am sure in time as they get older they will sleep longer. Also I guess I was a bit naive as to how much these puppies parallel to new born babies! LOL

PS – your pup is a beauty!


----------



## Narwyn

Will was the same way - for the first 10 days or so (week 11 & 12) he slept through the night and didn't make a peep. Now he wakes up at 6:30 or so. Waay better than 3!!

I think part of it is that as they get more comfortable in their new home, they feel like they can be a little bit more demanding. They now know how FUN it is to be awake and out and playing!!


----------



## fishie

Thanks, Annmarie. Your two are so cute - I don't know how you handle two puppies at once! I increased our exercise this week, and Murphy happily slept the whole night! :whoo: Hope you've had success!


----------



## lfung5

Glad you guys figured it out. That makes sense to me. My guys never had trouble sleeping through the night, and they've always had long hikes since they were pups. They only wake in the middle of the night to go outside and potty. Other than that, I have to wake them up! They are such lazy bones


----------



## fishie

We were getting plenty of exercise until the weather got so cold this week. I just can't force myself to go on a nice, long walk when it's dark out and completely freezing. And apparently I wasn't too great at estimating how much inside exercise he needs, but we've got it figured out now!


----------



## trueblue

I think you probably shouldn't have two puppies at the same time. So, send one to me! 

They are adorable. Santos did that a couple of months after he was home. The good news is, it was temporary...he only did it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## IslandLady

Chica will be 11 weeks tomorrow. 

She has been waking us around 3 am for pee and sometimes poop. Yesterday, we upped the exercise and made it to 4:40 am. Bliss.


----------



## Tony & Milo

We have been increasing the activity for the pups and that seems to be working for us also. This morning they slept until 5:30. Heaven! Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I knew I could count on this blog site to help me out. I do appreciate it. 

IslandLady - I saw you post that you were getting Chica soon and she is adorable!

Trueblue - sorry - we are WAY too attached to thses pups already!!!! LOL We are not giving them up middle of the night wakings or not!!!! LOL


----------

